# Colorado Saddlery Natural Ride Saddle



## ShannonB (May 23, 2014)

I would really like some input on these bareback saddles. It sounds like it might work for my Cob sized mare who is hard to fit. If anyone has one they want to sell, let me know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you read the review on horsetackreviews? Seems there's only one size and angle available and unless the pommel is a good fit the pad becomes problematic on the hills. Using stirrups with these pads is chancey as they put pressure behind the withers which can make the horse sore. You can't count on it to not slip if the horse sidesteps quickly.


----------



## ShannonB (May 23, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> Have you read the review on horsetackreviews? Seems there's only one size and angle available and unless the pommel is a good fit the pad becomes problematic on the hills. Using stirrups with these pads is chancey as they put pressure behind the withers which can make the horse sore. You can't count on it to not slip if the horse sidesteps quickly.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShannonB (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I've read several reviews, both glowing and not-so-much. This little horse is well within the recommended wither size with the bent wire test. I'm really hoping to find a used one, so I won't be out too much if I don't like it. Also, we are on pretty much flat land and light rolling hills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I looked at one I couldn't help but wonder if those "paddles" that span the horse wouldn't be under the rider's knees. Sometimes the cinch rings sit under the rider's legs and soon irritate.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am experienced with these. If you are used to riding bareback, you will probably like them. If most of your riding is in a saddle you may not feel to secure. 

Most reviewers use the saddle pad as set up. I do not. If you are interested, I will take some photos of my set up and post them. The pad is (nor is any treeless) set up for a lot of posting. If you are able to post a bit without stirrups, you may do that, but this is not a saddle. The use for these things is mostly trail riding. The only time any pressure is put on the fork is when my horse spooks. Otherwise they are mostly just for comfort as I do not put a lot of pressure in my stirrups. Be sure to use it with a good treeless saddle pad, not the little thing sold with it. Also, it is easy to put your own cinch on it. I don't get on from the ground, to much pressure on one small spot. 

You may be able to find one of the old style on ebay, I see them from time to time.


----------

